# September Photo of the Month 2021



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

The theme for this month is 'Horses and autumn'.

In this month, we share photos of our equestrian autumn. Let it be your horses and some flashing bright autumn colors, or something else autumnal, you have a great chance to share your brilliant photo now.

You will have from September 6 to September 30 for entering your photo.

Please enter your one photo as a reply to this thread.
****

After September 30, the entry will be closed and a poll will be put up as a way for voting the Photo of September 2021. Once the entry has been closed, it is not possible to enter the competition with your photo anymore.

If you have something to ask, comment, etc., the fastest way to reach my attention is to tag my username @TaMMa89 in a message posted in this thread. I do check this thread during enrollment period, but not daily or every second day. Please read also new rules, that we've set for 2021, below this paragraph!

Please stay tuned since some of the rules may become still more precise or change:

_Few rules:_
_Horses: you can participate with a photo of a horse that you own. If you participate with a photo of a horse that isn't yours, you must have the owner's permission to use a photo of their horse. Lesson horses are accepted, but it's polite to inform the stable of usage of the photo. In cases such as historical themes, in which the horse is deceased, the stable has been shut down well in the past and there's no chance to ask permission from the owner (for example because the owner has passed away), a member can use the photo of the horse, but respecting the privacy of the stable, other environment in the photo and people in that place._

_People: You must have permission from all people who are identifiable in the photo. Children under 18 years old: HorseForum age limit is 13 years, and Community Members who fit that age criteria can share photos of theirselves. If you share a photo of a person who is under 18 years old and who isn't you or your child, you must have the parent's or guardian's permission to participate. The HorseForum.com Moderating Team reserves right to remove photos of underage people if them risk young members' safety or anonymity.

Editing your entry: unlike on the rest of the forum - you can edit for replacing your photo with another photo within the enrollment period. Once the poll has been set up for voting, you cannot replace your photo anymore. Photos which have been replaced within voting period will be disqualified.

Only one photo per a participant - if a participant adds more than one photo in the competition, the first one will be left for voting and others will be removed when the poll is being set up.

Please follow copyright laws of Canada while participating the competition. Photo proofs aren't allowed._

_If a competition in some month has some special rules for the said month, it'll be notified within the intro of the theme._

Have fun!

Ps. Want suggest a theme or few for the competition or have something else to suggest or say? Please check Photo of the Month competitions; feedback, suggestions etc.... thread!

All sidetrack discussion will happen here, this Discussion is reserved strictly for entries and competition.


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

Fall means weaning time. This was one of my weanlings right before I got him in. He's been raised out on the range pasture and just starting to wooly up. This was Kitari Cat.


----------



## BitlessSporthorse (Sep 10, 2020)

My boy during his first autumn. Sadly neither golden nor red leaves


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Autumn means cow work. Weaning, gathering, driving cows home and everything that goes along with that. The last couple years that means a lot of dust too.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

We joke that autumn in Vermont is our early reward for tolerating the winter that follows. It is truly a magical time here!


----------



## TrainedByMares (Jun 5, 2021)

Sunsets are spectacular here during autumn months. Clear skies and crisp evening air. Nicki waits in the round pen while I prep stalls in the barn.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Fall is Snaffle Bit Futurity Time! I have only had one Snaffle Bit horse so far, but was that a blast! Here was one of Scarlett's last practice before heading to the Reno Snaffle Bit Futurity in 2019:


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

We have only two seasons here in the tropics, dry season and rainy season. Rainy season usually begins in earnest sometime in August.

Today, a typhoon is passing by about 300 kilometers south of us. We’re getting lots of rain. The horses decided to wait for me in the barn for this morning’s breakfast.


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

Here's a picture of the pond we ride by on trail. Sun was starting to go down behind me ,ponds on east side of trail


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

No new entries please. The poll has been set up! Please vote! You've 15 days for voting from now.


----------

